# Conservation Success Story



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

This a great example of what we can do when we work together. The Colorado River system is better off now:









US proposes removing Colorado River fish's endangered status


DENVER (AP) — The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service said Tuesday it plans to propose reclassifying a rare Colorado River Basin fish called the razorback sucker from endangered to threatened status after a multiyear and multistate effort throughout the Southwestern U.S.




apnews.com


----------

